# Web Seminar 2-12-12- Double Bevel Basics



## JBroida (Feb 6, 2012)

We will be holding another online seminar this Sunday, Feb. 12th at 5:15pm PST. You can read more about it here:
Online Sharpening Seminars @ JKI

For those of you who are too lazy to click there  , here's what the page says:

So, i want to get my whole online seminar thing rolling finally. I've had some time to think about this a bit and work out some of the kinks and i think we're ready for primetime (well, there might still be a few kinks, but nothing major). So, we're going to start with Double Bevel Basics. In this seminar, i will cover the basic grips and movements used in sharpening double bevel knives. I will also discuss burr formation, burr reduction and removal, sharpening angles, edge/grind types, and the basics of sharpening the tips of knives.



The next class on Double Bevel Basics will take place on Feb 12th, 2012 at 5:15 PM PST. There will be slots for 6 people max in this class (to make it less confusing and easier for those participating). We will also have spots for 2 local people to come by the store and experience the seminar in person. You can signup anytime until Feb 10th, 2012 for the class. Following that, we will have our first SIngle Bevel Basics class on Feb 26th, 2012 at 5:15 PM PST. Registration for the Feb 26th class will close on Feb 24th, 2012. Regardless of the number of people signed up at that time, class registrations will close. This will allow me to send out prepared materials to the participants ahead of time so they have visual aids through the class.



The seminar is conducted via Skype, so you will need a computer with the most recent version of skype. You will also need speakers and a microphone. Webcams are optional, but highly recommended. At the time of the seminar, I will call the entire group in a group call. You do not need skype premium to do this (thats what i have it for).



I will continue to schedule classes as time permits. You can always check back here for updates. This is the list of classes and the order they will occur in. When we get through a cycle, we will start over again.





Double Bevel Basics- How to sharpen double bevel knives (Feb 12th, 2012 at 5:15 pm PST)

Single Bevel Basics- How to sharpen single bevel knives (Feb 26th, 2012 at 5:15 pm PST)

Basic Sharpening Technique Q&A

Stone Selection picking the right stones for your knives and the tasks at hand

Tip Sharpening- the basic concepts

Hamaguri edges- and in-depth primer

Microbevels- what they are, why we use them, and how to use them

Advanced sharpening technique Q&A





To sign up, please send an e-mail to [email protected] Make sure to state that you would like to sign up for either the Feb 12th class or Feb 26th class. Also, please include your full name as well as your skype name. The cost of the seminar will be $15 to be billed ahead of time via pay pal. The class must be paid for on time to participate. The class will last about 1-1.5 hours (and may run longer if there is a need).



If you have any other questions, please dont hesitate to ask.



Thanks.



-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a reminder... only 3 spots left for this coming sunday's class (and 1 local spot left). Signup closes on Friday.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wanted to let you guys know that signup for this closes this evening. We have one space left online and one in store. If you're interested in attending, please let me know ASAP.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## ColinCB (Feb 10, 2012)

Any spots open for the 12th?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2012)

responded via PM


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2012)

looks like this class is full for the online spots (pending a few confirmations)... we still have 1 local spot if anyone in LA wants to stop by the store


----------



## UCChemE05 (Feb 11, 2012)

how often do you plan on holding one of these?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2012)

you can read more about the classes here including the schedule as it stands right now:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/online-sharpening-seminars

if there's need for another double bevel basics, i might throw another in


----------



## mano (Feb 12, 2012)

Dang, looks like no more spots? Snooze 'n loose. If anything opens up please let me know.


----------

